

Senator's web site banned for keyword stuffing - j_baker
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/hidden-gay-slur-search-terms-get-campaign-site-blacklisted.ars

======
asdlfj2sd33
Come on people, "Politics" is right in the title!

~~~
michaelfairley
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>:

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, _unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon._ "

Candidates using _dirty_ SEO tricks? Sounds like an interesting new phenomenon
to me. There's quite a bit of intersection between politics and technology,
especially as technology spread through our society, so I wouldn't be so quick
to write off a post just because it involves politics. This story is equally
interesting regardless of whether it's about a senator, a big corporation, an
athlete, or just about anything/anyone else with some degree of fame.

